# Caring for a cat with a broken leg.....



## flossie (14 Oct 2011)

Unfortunately my cat suffered a badly broken leg earlier this week, resulting in pins being inserted etc.  and is now home. I am looking to see if there are any tips on caring for her?

She has a nasty surgical wound, about 9 or 10 stitches, so has a collar on to prevent her interfering. She has no cast on the leg (fracture too far up, the bone will continue to move).

Currently she is in the dogs old crate with a small litter tray, plenty of blankets, food and water. She came home yesterday morning and is spending an awful lot of time sleeping. Been told she needs to stay immobile as much as possible for 6-8 weeks until the next operation. I am taking her out for short periods and letting her lay on my lap, and she seems happy enough, apart form a few periods of discomfort.

Wound check on Monday, stitches out end of next week. ANything i should be doing in the meantime? Am worried about her getting too bored, should i increase/decrease food (she is a very petite cat anyways), give treats etc?

Didn't think i was too much of a cat person till this week - between the other one getting attacked on MOnday and needing an operation, and this breaking her leg, i'm amazed at how much they have become part fo the house!


----------



## monagt (14 Oct 2011)

Put her legs in Smartie cartons and watch her walk like a robot.

ref: Dara O'Briain I think


----------



## flossie (14 Oct 2011)

I shouldn't be laughing......but i am! 

Poor girl can't put any weight on the back leg and is so unbalanced!


----------



## Scotsgirl (14 Oct 2011)

Goodness Flossie, you are really having a run of bad luck - leaking baths, broken blinds, carpets unravelling and now injured cats!!  Poor wee thing.  Don't really have much advice on amusing a cat (I have two myself) as they usually do that themselves, but the fact that it's sleeping a lot maybe shows this is what it needs at the moment, and wouldn't be up to much entertaining.

It might miss going outdoors though, so perhaps you could wrap up and sit outside in the garden with the cat on your knee, or sleeping in a box beside you a couple of times a day.  It might be happy just watching the world go by and it's a break from the house.


----------



## flossie (14 Oct 2011)

Tell me about it Scotsgirl! Still, things can only get better huh! 

Have lit the fire now and moved the crate a bit nearer, so least she is cozy and warm and sleeping


----------



## Plek Trum (17 Oct 2011)

I'd say do exactly as you are - plenty of cosy blankets (fleece ones seem perferred by mine), little bits of food but often (you may find she doesnt want to eat too much initially so just put out teeny amounts at a time but keep it fresh to entice her to eat.  A small tin of tuna is a great treat she'll find hard to resist) and keep her close to the fire / radiator etc.

 I find once cats are warm, fed and feeling pampered they'll happily snooze away!
Hope she recovers well and soon, well done for keeping such good care of her ;0)


----------



## gillarosa (17 Oct 2011)

As long as she is on medication she should feel less energetic (and also have a smaller appetite) but when that stops she will probably get back to normal and want to jump about which could be problematic. The Vet could give you a seditive for her if that was needed.


----------



## Petal (17 Oct 2011)

it's also perfectly normal for her to sleep a lot. When cats are unwell, they tend to spend most of their time sleeping, which in this case is very beneficial. I think everything you're doing is just right. Maybe some real beef (cooked) to up her iron intake and some cat milk (whiskas sell it), which is easy for them to take in, and nourishes them at the same time. One of my cats had a really bad cold and lost her appetite as couldn't smell her food, but she did drink the cat milk, which I was happy about as she is also a very petite cat and I was worried about her losing weight.


----------



## flossie (19 Oct 2011)

She was taken to the vets on Monday for her check up and she was allowed to take a few steps on her 'reinforced'  leg which was great to see. She is doing great, eating well on her normal food (i am hoping she will gain a pound while she is recovering as like your cat Petal, she is very petite) and getting lots of strokes in the evening on my lap. I am however, gettting through firewood much faster than i normally would as she is kept nice and warm! 

Stitches out next Monday, just need her fur to grow back as she looks a bit, well, odd


----------



## truthseeker (19 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> ...gettting through firewood much faster than i normally would as she is kept nice and warm!



Could you make her a warm hot water bottle to put under her blankets?


----------



## flossie (19 Oct 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Could you make her a warm hot water bottle to put under her blankets?


 
Didn't think of that! Thanks for the suggestion! Although on the flip side I have also benefitted from a nice fire ticking over


----------



## Scotsgirl (19 Oct 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing well Flossie.  I'm sure she hasn't budged from beside the fire.  My cats constantly lie in front of the fireplace when the fire isn't lit.  I'm sure its a hint 

How's your other cat doing?


----------



## flossie (19 Oct 2011)

Other cat has stitches out tomorrow - thank God! He is just licking the inside of his collar constantly. Not sure whether he has spilt something in there and it's tasty!  He is desperate to get out of the house and go outside.

Shame the two of them had their accidents together.....it's hard work caring for the 2 of them. Fair play to the dog though, he's been great, letting the cats cuddle up to him, and having the patience of a saint as they headbut him with collars


----------



## Scotsgirl (19 Oct 2011)

It must be driving the poor thing mad.  He probably has food in the collar alright    Sounds like it's keeping him amused.

Your dog sounds really sweet.

At least they are both on the mend.  Now, we've just your house to sort out!


----------



## flossie (19 Oct 2011)

That is in process, lol! Off to Paris to visit a friend on Friday (which i have just relised is day after tomorrow - eeek!) for a few days, so cats will be in the trusting hands of their Uncle and Granny 

Have some amazing photos of the cats and dog together, it's great. When well, the cats often come for walks across the fields with me and the mutt. Makes for interesting viewing!


----------



## Scotsgirl (19 Oct 2011)

Have a fabulous holiday!  I'm sure you could do with one. And post one of your pics - I would love to see that.


----------

